# Hunting > Taxidermy >  BLACK RABBIT

## Lucky

Not exactly taxidermy but got this rabbit skin tanned , not a jet black one but quite unusual colour with the grey through it , looks good on the book shelf under a chamois skull.

----------


## Lucky



----------


## planenutz

Looks good. Thats a nice way to display your chamois rack. 

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

Always wished we could have done the bizzo with this one, but travel circumstances didn't allow. Not a great photo but it was jet black throughout,

----------


## Lucky

> Always wished we could have done the bizzo with this one, but travel circumstances didn't allow. Not a great photo but it was jet black throughout,
> 
> Attachment 117447


 @Flyblown that’s a beaut  , young fella looks proud as punch as well

----------


## Flyblown

The wife just reminded me there's another photo of it @Lucky, with an ugly bastard in it too... We were in Victoria, April, shooting rabbits on a mate's farm. Great fun but man they were gun shy, shoot one, down the warrens... sit and wait... forever...

----------


## sako75

That was Lucky

----------


## GWH

Nice,  looks mint with the skull sitting on it.

I shot this inky black one a few weeks ago. It's salted and rolled up.in the freezer waiting to go to be tanned.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

Saw the title and had to have a look, a girlfriend I had when I was a young fella  had one, wanted to see if they had changed, and yep they have - must be the new eco thing, they eat grass instead of batteries now...............

----------


## mimms

> Saw the title and had to have a look, a girlfriend I had when I was a young fella  had one, wanted to see if they had changed, and yep they have - must be the new eco thing, they eat grass instead of batteries now...............


LOL!

----------


## Lucky

> Saw the title and had to have a look, a girlfriend I had when I was a young fella  had one, wanted to see if they had changed, and yep they have - must be the new eco thing, they eat grass instead of batteries now...............



GOLD !

----------


## MSL

bit grainy but oh well.

----------


## Henry

Took a few trips back after first spotting him a few weeks ago, This time I had a gun! 
Unfortunately the side not seen has a giant hole.

----------


## Dundee

This bugger I have seen outside the neighbours house  "safety zone". I'll get him when it goes into the nearby paddock.

----------


## LBD

And at the other end of the colour spectrum we have.... The WHITE RABBIT... who is old enough to remember?


One pill makes you larger, and one pill makes you small
And the ones that mother gives you, don't do anything at all

Go ask Alice, when she's ten feet tall

And if you go chasing rabbits, and you know you're going to fall
Tell 'em a hookah-smoking caterpillar has given you the call

And call Alice, when she was just small

When the men on the chessboard get up and tell you where to go
And you've just had some kind of mushroom, and your mind is moving low




Go ask Alice, I think she'll know

When logic and proportion have fallen sloppy dead
And the white knight is talking backwards
And the red queen's off with her head
Remember what the dormouse said
Feed your head, feed your head

----------


## Finnwolf

> And at the other end of the colour spectrum we have.... The WHITE RABBIT... who is old enough to remember?
> 
> 
> One pill makes you larger, and one pill makes you small
> And the ones that mother gives you, don't do anything at all
> 
> Go ask Alice, when she's ten feet tall
> 
> And if you go chasing rabbits, and you know you're going to fall
> ...


Grace Slick?

----------


## LBD

> Grace Slick?


Yes... Jefferson Starship days..

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Yes... Jefferson Starship days..


I think they did it as Jefferson airplane first and later as  Jefferson starship.
But any one who managed to survive those day, would straggle to remember little details today.
KH

----------


## Trigger

Some nice work there. One of the first rabbits I ever shot was a full jet-black one and I got it right under the throat/chin and it was a luckily, a clean hit. Never thought to preserve/keep the skin. Always thought rabbits were rabbits and a black one was, common! Now I know better.

----------


## GravelBen

I missed a jet black rabbit once, it was beside a regular one in the mouth of a hole and I thought it was just the shadow until I shot its its friend and it didn't move. Then it buggered off while I was reloading.

Have shot a pure white and a white+chestnut saddleback though which must be pretty rare too.

----------


## Max Headroom

> This bugger I have seen outside the neighbours house  "safety zone". I'll get him when it goes into the nearby paddock.
> Attachment 126011


If you're cunning I'm sure you can dig a pit and fill it with Watties so he falls in and is marinaded.

----------


## Spitfire

Nice.

I once sat up in a seat after a roe buck in the east of England in a wood named Black Rabbit Warren. I didn’t think anything of it until a black rabbit wandered down the ride. Made me smile.

Years before that I shot a completely white (not albino) rabbit in the Pentland Hills outside Edinburgh. Looked good in my Black lab’s mouth, but I don’t know where the photo I took went. Felt a bit bad after shooting it.

----------


## Cigar

We currently have about 10 black rabbits on our 3 acre lifestyle block.
There has been a black male (we think!) hanging around for a couple of years, and now he must have got to the stage of mating with his own offspring as the recent litters (?) are mostly black (e.g. 4 black, 1 brown)

----------

